# Tyranids Weaknesses



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

what are there weaknesses? as i am facing a friend who has them I have IG as most of you know

sorry if this is the wrong place to post


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Probably should move this to tactics.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

There you go!

But seriously, template the f*ck out of those mothers before they hit CC. Flamers, Earthshakers, FRFSRF Lasguns from your Platoons. Then hit the big beasties with as much Autocannon, Las Cannon and Battle Cannons as you can!

What sort of List are you running?


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

ooh ok thanks


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The weakness' of tyranids is low armor save, low ability to pierce armor, and relatively high cost per elite/monster unit. Guard are much better off Mech'd against 'nids, as metal walls shut down all their psychic powers, which Guard can't stop in any other way. 

It also stops the Doom from draining squads dry with his power. Massed Firepower is the key. Do not spread your fire across units, focus on single units and destroy them, then move on. Genestealers and warriors first, the rest later. Equip your characters with Power Fists in the vain hope you might hurt a MC if/when they assault.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Most aliens are fatally allergic to bullets.


On a more serious note; blast weapons are your friend.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

I sadly have to admit I ran nids against IG and he did footsloggers(mass infantry) he just stood there and shot the hell outta me took two turns to take down me Hive tyrant one turn of pieplatting my hormagaunts to half str. and started picking off my tryanid warriors with his snipers you really do what to shot the shit outta nids cause if you try to go toe to toe then go mech army lists and they will be hard pressed to handle that as well.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Fire cleanses all. Although missiles don't hurt.

Just try to hit as many units as you can each turn.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Fire. Explosions. And loads of bullets.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Fire. Explosions. And loads of bullets.


shouldnt that be las bolts?

but anyway....what other people have said is good, just move up then move back firing as you go. then when you reach the back board edge, move sideways....or die:grin::grin:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Keep your distance, keep your faith - the Emporer protects. Okay, that's utter rubbish. Just fill them with missiles and las bolts. Templates and blast templates work wonders as well. Stay high on the S8-10 scale, because Tyranids can bring some nast big guys.


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

so i must have flamers, meltas, mortars stuff like that?


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes. In the most basic terms, you want to hit as many of them as possible every turn. So this means templates and rapid fire. Most don't have the toughness to survive many hits, so rather than going for the most powerfull weapons, just get as many scoring hits as you can. Then make sure you have a couple of high strenger weapons to deal with the MCs.


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

cool my catachan army have more flamers then other speical weapons, and i have to protect my leman russ battle tank at all costs lol are snipers good?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I hear they get weak in the knees over a blond in high heels. That, or loads and loads of ale.


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

and how do i use a mortar effectivly?


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Snipers won't be your most effective unit. You're better off dedicating those points to something heavier to deal with MCs.

Mortars - drop them on the gene stealers. Or, drop them in the middle of a hoard where it doesn't matter if they scatter.


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

would it be a good idea to have a mortar in a CCS or PCS or IS


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

for the monsters; autocannons, lascannons, plasma guns, mulitlasers

for the warriors; battle cannons and other instant death templates of doom  e.g. demolisher, earthshaker, manticore

for the annoying little ones; flamers(heavy or otherwise), lasguns, and anything left over

the only weapons that aren't great really are meltaguns as plasma guns beat them with the extra shot


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The Melta AP:1 can sometimes be useful for irritating issues of Feel No Pain.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

Creon said:


> The Melta AP:1 can sometimes be useful for irritating issues of Feel No Pain.


the ap 2 of plasma guns also ignores FNP


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks guys you all help thanks


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh Apologies to the moderator I've accidently reported a post when I meant to reply my bad.

Anyway; use your Orders.

Your HQ can issue "Bring It Down", take some autocannons and other nice heavy weapons keep them within 12" of a senior officer and you can shoot his MC's with twin link to get those hits and wounds onto it.

First Rank Fire, Second Rank fire is your friend for shooting his lighter troops; take Las-gun blobs in an infantry platoon and just flashlight away!


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Let us know how this goes btw.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Tyranid's main weakness is that they're down right weak. Weakest army in the game next to Necrons.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Tyranid's main weakness is that they're down right weak. Weakest army in the game next to Necrons.


do you really want to start that again,

back on topic remember that guys can fire out of a chimera, and when its arm with a HB, ML + the squad it makes a good unit to hunt the big nasty's in there list.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

sybarite said:


> do you really want to start that again,


What the hell? :dunno:

Are you especially touchy today or am I missing something here?


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't IG just sit in a gunline vs every army they play against?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nids weaknesses are the fact they have no EW so are vulnerable to Insta-kills. Plus they have few competitive builds that can't be easily dealt with. Maxing out on flamers, templates and high S weapons is pretty much all you need to do. Hydras are OK, but the cream of it are your LRBTs etc.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

As the foremost xenos enthusiast, I will provide the answer: 

Tyranids have no weaknesses. You are doomed.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn you Serpion. Beat me too it


----------

